# The most god-awful song you've ever heard (The "WTF am I listening to?" thread)



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2012)

I've seen a lot of generic "post a song you're listening to" or "best song evar" threads. Well here's a "Oh my god why does this song exist??" thread.

It can range from anything from ear-rape to just terribad lyrics. To start, I'll actually post a favorite of mine. Even though I like it, I like it because it's bad. I just...can't stop laughing at it.

"Swing" by Savage

For some reason I can't actually post the video. Shut up.


----------



## Saga (Oct 13, 2012)

*Hot problems. *


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 13, 2012)

I actually used to like several Rick Astley songs until the internet was flooded with them, they're still good in a cheesy way to me, but for obvious reasons, they got rapidly overplayed.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm gunna say that video Ricky posted from dj crumbag or whatever that kids name is. Just awful..


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2012)

One song I absolutely despise is "Visions". That was probably the worst experience I've had with Rock Band. Having to play that...abomination. Also "Rebel Girl". Just....ugh.


----------



## LemonJayde (Oct 13, 2012)

Need I mention "Friday" by Rebecka Black?

I don't think it even needs to be said.


----------



## Saga (Oct 13, 2012)

*SCRATCH THAT- "School" by ryan bane... are your ears bleeding as well?*


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> Need I mention "Friday" by Rebecka Black?
> 
> I don't think it even needs to be said.


I completely forgot about that one actually.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 13, 2012)

Any song? Well, then:

[video=youtube;P-jkGQszWE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-jkGQszWE0[/video]


----------



## Echo Wolf (Oct 13, 2012)

Two songs come to mind because they are bad for different reasons:
Probably one of the very few songs that actually gives me a headache is this ungodly piece of shit ass created by Lil Wayne; 6 Foot 7 foot. It's made worse because it bastardizes a much much better song. This song just pisses me so bad because it's so damn annoying and beyond stupid.

If were going by just complete stupidity though I'd have to go with Miracles by Insane Clown Posse. I felt like I just huffed paint after listening to it. Well that goes with any ICP song too but that ones probably the worse.

If I had to choose though I'd give it to Lil Wayne; at least I can laugh at how stupid ICP is even. Lil Wayne just makes me want to dig at my ears with a melon baller.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;nsdj9NRzqC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsdj9NRzqC4[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 13, 2012)

Brainless ghetto trash
[video=youtube;pCPox_3tL6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCPox_3tL6s[/video]
ICP's 'Miracles' is even worse.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 13, 2012)

I could throw darts at a list of top 40 billboard hits and there's a really high chance whatever I hit would fall under this category.

EDIT: Also Sunn O))). Screw them.


----------



## Zoetrope (Oct 13, 2012)

Welp.

Props to you if you can finish it.

[video=youtube_share;BaeNelsAOGo]http://youtu.be/BaeNelsAOGo[/video]


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 13, 2012)

Just about every bloody song on bloody Heart Radio.

Yes, all six of them (more or less. Certainly a lot less than what could be considered true variety). All of them shitty pop-rap music. They hurt my ears and the lyrics have no meaning.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 13, 2012)

Did they just rhyme "off" with "though"? 


Oh no...:sad:


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 13, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Just about every bloody song on bloody Heart Radio.
> 
> Yes, all six of them (more or less. Certainly a lot less than what could be considered true variety). All of them shitty pop-rap music. They hurt my ears and the lyrics have no meaning.



When I used to live overseas, I listened to a lot of British radio. Lets just say I thought American pop stations were bad. Our music can be bland and stupid, but the stuff they play in the UK is in a different realm of awful.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 13, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> [video=youtube;nsdj9NRzqC4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsdj9NRzqC4[/video]



I said "awful". Not "good". Read the thread. God.


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 13, 2012)

Every single fucking Justin Beiber song.



_*EVER.*_


----------



## Conker (Oct 13, 2012)

Every now and then a friend of mine who trolls /b/ will send me shitty songs for the fuck of it. I wish I could remember some of them. 

I really can't think of the worst song I've ever heard. There are songs that I really dislike, even if they are catchy as hell. Someone posted "Tik Tok" by Ke$ha, which is a fucking terrible song. But man, it's catchy. I hate that. I hear it and it's in my head for a week before it slips away. Bluh. 

I really, really hate "Walk" by Pantera. That's the only song I dislike that I encounter often since it's the only Pantera song my local rock station plays. Fuck that song.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, for simple 'LOL WTF did I just watch?' there's this:
[video=youtube;uSer4wdHvm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSer4wdHvm8[/video]

But the worst song I know is God Lift Us Up Where We Belong.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2012)

Inb4 Justin Bieber


----------



## Aleu (Oct 16, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Inb4 Justin Bieber





gameboi9321 said:


> Every single fucking Justin Beiber song.
> 
> 
> 
> _*EVER.*_



Nope. Sorry


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 16, 2012)

Most dubstep that people make me listen to. Not all, but most of them.


----------



## BRN (Oct 16, 2012)

[yt]MQwxeHsO5RQ[/yt]

Featuring lyrics as wonderful as _"the stars in the sky / shining from high above / though you shouldn't ask why"_


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;CukD7f9jbZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CukD7f9jbZI[/video]
Ok, it's german but I think these fine gentlemen make it very clear that they can't sing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 16, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Nope. Sorry



Never underestimate the predictability of Youtubers.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy hardcore, any of it. 
And anything by skrillex, I hate that fag.  Mother fucker ruined dub step for me.


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 17, 2012)

I think you'll enjoy this one

[video=youtube;EQ8ViYIeH04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQ8ViYIeH04[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oppa Gangnam Style! Gets on my goddamn nerves...(â•¯Â°â–¡Â°ï¼‰â•¯ï¸µ â”»â”â”»


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2012)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Oppa Gangnam Style! Gets on my goddamn nerves...(â•¯Â°â–¡Â°ï¼‰â•¯ï¸µ â”»â”â”»



It's a catchy as fuck song.

But like always, the internet has to ruin it by calling it a "LE EPIK MEME!!!!!" and playing it fucking everywhere "4 TEH INTURWEBZ LAWLZ".


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, since these have not been shown yet... They are actually kind of funny, but, if the lyrics are not what they are they would be shit:

[video=youtube;lKnigEIOjfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKnigEIOjfE[/video]


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry for double post, but it doesn't allow two videos in one post...

[video=youtube;o_cikTgwMXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_cikTgwMXY[/video]


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;LVf5Cr4M-F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVf5Cr4M-F8[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI6KG1KH2Is *NSFW*
(I dont know if this song should be tagged as NSFW or not. Not taking chances) 

I can't even describe how much this song fucking sucks.


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Oct 19, 2012)

DJ-Moogle said:


> Oppa Gangnam Style! Gets on my goddamn nerves...(â•¯Â°â–¡Â°ï¼‰â•¯ï¸µ â”»â”â”»



I know how you feel, It gets on my nerves too.


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Oct 19, 2012)

DarthLeopard said:


> [video=youtube;LVf5Cr4M-F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVf5Cr4M-F8[/video]



I love The Beatles. But this song is just......NOT even a song.


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Oct 19, 2012)

Any song with autotune vocals is bad enough.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 19, 2012)

This'd be right at the top of the turd mountain, if such a thing existed.


[video=youtube;phl5R-Ttj1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phl5R-Ttj1w[/video]


Fun fact: the music in this song is being played by Hans Zimmer, on a synthesizer.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 19, 2012)

Oh my god that is catchy. And that sounds like it should be part of a soundtrack to some really cheesy movie


----------



## Bulveye (Oct 19, 2012)

Fireflies by Owl City. Whenever I hear it it just enrages me, which actually works out well for me when it's played at the gym. The vocals are so whiny and the lyrics are just awful and annoying.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 22, 2012)

The first few times I heard "As Long As You Love Me" by Justin Bieber, I didn't know it was him. It sounded like an autotuned woman singing terribad lyrics.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Happy hardcore, any of it.


I think you have to be autistic to actually _like_ that shit. 

Have some nightmare fuel
[video=youtube;zcSlcNfThUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcSlcNfThUA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Demensa (Oct 23, 2012)

Kyoto by Skrillex.

I used to not mind Skrillex until I heard this song. 
I thought it was a pretty mediocre song at first. 
Then I looked up the lyrics.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 31, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think you have to be autistic to actually _like_ that shit.
> 
> Have some nightmare fuel
> [video=youtube;zcSlcNfThUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcSlcNfThUA&amp;feature=related[/video]



Oh my God that was by a DUDE? O_O I thought it was sung by a woman.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 2, 2012)

Anything from Rap or Hip Hop genres. Never will they be my cup of tea.


----------



## Lhune (Nov 2, 2012)

Nine Million Bicycles does my head in. It's so incredibly whiny, I can't stand it.


----------



## Tignatious (Nov 2, 2012)

I did theater for 15 years. This song still makes me cringe. At least "Blow High, Blow Low" could make you giggle. This one's just absurd.

[video=youtube;eFCPBcS8Km4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFCPBcS8Km4[/video]


----------



## Vega (Nov 2, 2012)

I win.  :I


Smell Yo Dick - Riskay


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;bw2iQGsLLrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw2iQGsLLrQ[/video]

I still find it hard to believe SEGA thought it was a good idea to use this. The same could be said for the whole of Sonic R in general, too.


----------



## ADF (Nov 3, 2012)

Worst? Probably not. But still... the lyrics. 

[video=youtube;kKO9h-gG4Qg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKO9h-gG4Qg[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;br5tyuEUBWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br5tyuEUBWE[/video]

At least I can appreciate it artistically.

I just can't into harsh noise.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 4, 2012)

I reiterate Ke$ha's "Tik Tok"; I heard it on the radio on the way home this evening and felt the desire to raze the nearest low-income housing development to the ground by the end.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I reiterate Ke$ha's "Tik Tok"; I heard it on the radio on the way home this evening and felt the desire to raze the nearest low-income housing development to the ground by the end.



I don't like Ke$ha, but Tik Tok's not really that bad of a song. Her other shit's a lot worse.


----------



## Conker (Nov 4, 2012)

I found out that Limp Bizkit has a newish CD (came out in 2011) and I listened to a few tracks. I guess any of those tracks belong in this thread.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 4, 2012)

Anything in "G Major". YouTube, you don't know what the fuck G Major even is. Stop trying.


----------

